# Testing Spoiler Button



## Gizmo (5/2/14)

Don't click this below its a terrible spoiler.



Spoiler: DO NOT OPEN



Smoking is dead. Vaping is the future, and the future is now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

i am sooooo tempted


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

there i did it ... Lol


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

Should I... Shouldn't I...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/2/14)

I did!!! I did !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (6/2/14)

....i clicked it.....and I liked it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg (6/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Don't click this below its a terrible spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant do that to me!! Big buttons are made to be pressed! And telling me to not press it...... NOooooo


----------



## Smokyg (6/2/14)

Sick as tits!!   Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

i couldnt resist

those who havent clicked it yet, beware

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

There isn't a person on earth that won't click on that button!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

